# The Survival & Emergency Preparedness Predictions Thread!



## Guest (Jan 15, 2010)

You know, we get a lot of predictions of every sort floating through here in a constant stream. I think it would be instructive to everyone if we were to keep a journal of them. This is it.

If we have folks making predictions as to "the way it's gonna be" then let's make a record of them here so that we can all easily refer to them later.

I think most will gradually come to see why I put very little faith in predictions, but continue to prepare just the same.

Here's my one fairly short-term prediction: As the economy continues to 'recover' the price of gasoline is going to steadily rise. There will be short lived ebbs in price, but prices will generally continue to rise. Just as we've been seeing for several months now. January 15th, 2010.

.....Alan.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

I predict that my husband will develop an ulcer from watching too much Glenn Beck in the very near future. 

Longer term... I predict violence against the current administration/congress for too much corruption and bribes....and then it will be difficult to find anyone worthy and willing and able to fix the mess....the dollar tanks, and agricultural production slows as fuel/fertilizer expenses grow.


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

The negative prediction; Oil and Gold will rise as the dollar loses ground, stocks will retreat again (my number is 7200) and linger for 2010, unemployment numbers will slow but new jobs will not rise significantly.

The positive predictions; More people will start to become more self reliant and aware, more people will begin to appreciate what they have, society in general will continue albeit at a lower standard than it has been acumtomed to.
1/15/2010
Matt


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Well I predict that there will be more and larger major Earthquakes along the 'Pacific Rim Of Fire' or even the 'New Madrid Fault' located in the Mississippi River Valley - in the next five years.. These will much larger in magnitude and will occur in more populated areas (LA, SF, Tokoyo, etc..) causing substantial damage and loss of life in larger population centers.

Just imagine Haiti, the Loma Prieta 89 Quake, the 2004 Boxing Day Indosenian Earthqauke/ resulting Tsunami - on a much larger scale.. (Think of he 1964 Alaskan 'Good Friday" 9.0+ Quake in a large populated area...) Plus the possible resulting Tsunami Waves which may cause damage thousands of miles away, from the seismic epicenter..

Large population centers will be affected, and the exisiting Disaster Relief Systems will strain and possibly break, under the increasing demand of their services..

Just don't rely on FEMA or other outside agencies coming to your assistance within 72 hours, and dropping MRE's and water from the sky... Better to be prepared to be on your own for at least two weeks, without any outside assistance.

1-15-2010


----------



## stanb999 (Jan 30, 2005)

I predict....

1. That peak oil has occurred. The new green tech. will fail to motivate till they are cheaper than conventional sources of power. 

2. This country will continue it's slow slide into dictatorship. Before lost freedoms are restored we will be in chains.

3. An Ice age will happen before we suffer from Global warming. 

4. The economy will recover when the debts are repaid.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Short term: There will be a similar earthquake to the one in Haiti on the opposite side of the globe fairly soon. (and I agree with Alan. Oil is just going to keep going up quietly)

2010/2011: a move in the US away from conspicuous consumption. "bigger is better" will turn into "less is best" sort of feeling. 

Longterm: colder, more unsettled weather for the Northern Hemisphere. TFH: because China is manipulating the weather  )


----------



## tab (Aug 20, 2002)

Didn't we do this last year? The memory used to be like a file cabinet now it's like a messy desk  . It would be great if someone with speedy internet could bump the old thread if the memory isn't having a fit of "mirages".


----------



## TurnerHill (Jun 8, 2009)

I predict that the real estate market will rebound significantly in the Northeast, within the next 12-18 months.

I predict that certain overbuilt areas (Vegas, South Florida) will continue to see a stagnant market.


----------



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

Just a point but if the SHTF how would we be able to reference from this site when the net is down ??? :nana:

If you wish to reference my predictions for the last 9 years you can do so on Rec.pyrotechnics google group . 
1999 athilies Its a pretty accurate account of what has come to pass .


----------



## firegirl969 (Nov 3, 2008)

Pyrodon,

If your predictions give a pretty accurate account of what has come to pass, please share with us your predictions of what is in store for 2010/11.


----------



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

firegirl969 said:


> Pyrodon,
> 
> If your predictions give a pretty accurate account of what has come to pass, please share with us your predictions of what is in store for 2010/11.


Its going to get worse before it gets better .
we have already seen the government expansion and rampant debt from a return to reaganomics. Its going to take a few years to dig out of that hole once again. 
before it gets dug out we will have even more homeless and unemployed . 
But thats not much of a prediction in all honesty its simply knowing that history repeats its self when some are foolish enough not to learn from past mistakes .


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

One prediction I keep seeing online is that there will be a solar storm in/around 2012 and the reasoning for it is that there's evidence that supports the theory that the earth goes through a global storm every 11 thousand years that basically wipes the surface of earth with major disasters. I don't pretend to understand all the theorists and their use of science for supporting this theory, but they sound qualified to say what they're saying about all this. 

It does seem to me like major storms and extreme weather are increasing, especially in the last few years. And I know that the sky I've looked at everday since 1998 isn't the same sky I looked at the first 40+ years of my life. Along with this is what I perceive to be a huge increase in the number of earthquakes and volcanic eruptions that are taking place.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

I predict that we'll see a false rebound in the economy before it takes another downward turn after midterm elections. 

I predict that meat prices will rise due to the reduction of herds over the past year. In addition all food prices will go up because of weather and diseases creating a lower supply than demand.

I believe there will be more famine in 3rd world countries, due to the use of food for fuel in addition to loss of crops because of weather.


----------



## mike (Jul 27, 2005)

I agree with mpillow that violence is this country will break out when they pass health care and the rest of Americans realized what has happened to them. I think I already have an ulcer from watching Glenn Beck, but I just quit watching.


----------



## margoC (Jul 26, 2007)

We already have examples of what lies in store in the future for us, but people that don't live near those areas, don't understand the impact. 

Think south florida, memphis, detroit, kansas city, LA, portland maine, I could go on and on.

Detroit had the highest median household income in the late 50's (I think that's the decade) and money was poured into it as a model city. I watched a promotional video on the web that was made when it was still thriving.

And it ten years it was basically collapsed. What happened? Unions and liberal politicians. In less than 10 years it went from a model city to a disfuctional urban wasteland. 

That's kind of the way it will go down. The "cancer" will spread until there will be no nice places to go. Expectations of what the standard of living should be will go down as well so there will be no incentive to better the situation. 

This is also currently happening. Once nice places have turned third world crapholes, and it's simply accepted as normal. It is now "normal" to have lockdowns in HS's. It is now "normal" to press 1 for english, and you are condemned if you resent that. It is now "normal" for illegal aliens to purchase homes, have bank accounts, drive w/o licenses, and cities are legally prevented from enforcing immigration laws. 

I will repeat that for emphasis. Some cites are legally prevented from enforcing laws, and in some cases sued for enforcing the laws. 

Our homeland security chief actually claimed that the "system worked" when a being attempted to blow up a plane. 

Our homeland security chief did not think the fort hood massacre was an act of terrorism. Indeed, the first words out of her mouth was concern for the muslims. 


Political correctness will destroy the country from the inside out. People will continue to wonder what went wrong, because it will be politically incorrect to properly identify the problem of what really went wrong.


----------



## FourDeuce (Jun 27, 2002)

I predict that in the future people will look back at these days as the "Good Ole Days".:bow:


----------



## Loquisimo (Nov 14, 2009)

delete


----------



## D Lynn (May 26, 2008)

margoC said:


> We already have examples of what lies in store in the future for us, but people that don't live near those areas, don't understand the impact.
> 
> 
> 
> Political correctness will destroy the country from the inside out. People will continue to wonder what went wrong, because it will be politically incorrect to properly identify the problem of what really went wrong.


Agreed.


----------



## PhilJohnson (Dec 24, 2006)

mike said:


> I agree with mpillow that violence is this country will break out when they pass health care and the rest of Americans realized what has happened to them. I think I already have an ulcer from watching Glenn Beck, but I just quit watching.


It'll take a lot more than mandatory health care for people to get riled up enough for that. Now if they tried to re-appeal the second amendment then we could see some trouble :lookout:

If there is any violence it'll be because people can't provide for their basic needs. My own prediction is for the government to desperately pump more money into the economy to keep it afloat while totally ignoring trade deficit and budget deficit. Since no one in government wants to talk about the effects of outsourcing and illegal immigration expect more talk of "retraining" everyone for the new knowledge based economy while seeing a decline of living standards across the board.

Another prediction, oil will go up steadily also hamstringing any sort of recovery. Also more states will start pushing back against the Federal Government's unfunded mandates (few states have been doing this already) setting the stage for perhaps a future splintering of the US.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I predict more people losing their jobs and their homes. I predict more hunger in our county. I also predict that our govt will continue to spend us into a hole hta twe cannot dig ourselves out of. We will then be at the mercy of whomever comes at us first.


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

I predict this thread is going to get shut down if there continue to be a bunch of political baiting/trash talk.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

seedspreader said:


> I predict this thread is going to get shut down if there continue to be a bunch of political baiting/trash talk.


I predict that you'll be correct, or some posts will be gone at the very least.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2010)

Folks,

This thread is for memoralizing PREDICTIONS. If you want to argue and debate over those predictions then take it to General Chat or Politics.

.....Alan.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Inflation and higher taxes in 2011, because the Feds are "creating" money by spending money that they do not have.

I think they will keep a lid on inflation and higher taxes until AFTER the next congressional elections, as the politicians do not want to be voted out.


----------



## timfromohio (Jun 19, 2007)

Prediction 1 - there will be massive changes in the way we live probably within my lifetime, most certainly within my childrens' lifetime (they are young just to give a frame of reference). 

Prediction 2 - it's too difficult to predict exactly how these changes will come to pass and what effects they'll have. There are so many "big players" in my mind - peak oil, aging energy infracstructure, carrying capacity, GM food, unsustainably agricultural practices, depletion of aquirfers, the current trend in our country towards increased taxes and printing of fiat currency, .... to me it seems impossible to predict how these factors might interact and how those interactions will manifest themselves to affect our daily lives, in good ways or bad,

Prediction 3 - whatever happens, I think we will only be able to predict general trends and will probably all look back with surprise on how events played out.

Question - I'm curious about several folks that predicted another earthquake - what makes you guys predict this? I'm asking from a serious standpoint and would request that you answer in a different thread so that this one doesn't get deleted. AT just asked for predictions, not general discussion. Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2010)

margoC said:


> Detroit had the highest median household income in the late 50's (I think that's the decade) and money was poured into it as a model city. I watched a promotional video on the web that was made when it was still thriving.
> 
> And it ten years it was basically collapsed. What happened? Unions and liberal politicians. In less than 10 years it went from a model city to a disfuctional urban wasteland.


On NBC Nightly News this evening, they stated that Detroit has 25% unemployment, and 45% don't have a full time job.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I saw that also, ladycat.

Seems they were saying if they don't fix things and start inventing their own jobs, then there won't be any.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2010)

Callieslamb said:


> I predict more people losing their jobs and their homes. I predict more hunger in our county. I also predict that our govt will continue to spend us into a hole hta twe cannot dig ourselves out of. We will then be at the mercy of whomever comes at us first.


I predict the same thing.


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

I predict that my family and I will be more self sufficient and that whatever happens out there will not have as drastic effect on us as it will our neighbors.


----------



## TundraGypsy (Feb 25, 2005)

I predict that California will be hit with several large earthquakes this year. I also predict that the govt will continue to find a way to take our guns away from us over the next 36 months. I predict that we won't know our nation within the next 36 months; martial law imposed and stiff travel restrictions between states. Gas shortages as well.


----------



## NJ Rich (Dec 14, 2005)

More people will move in with family members or friends as jobs and homes are lost. The hope the jobs will return will take years and some jobs will never come back.

Because of job loss and the need for money and food escalate, crime will rise at a high rate in all areas of the country.

Our dollar will continue to tank world wide and our debt to other countries will continue to increase at an alarming rate. Those other countries will use this to get more and more concessions from the US.

Many people who know you/we prep will be knocking on our door or knocking it down. Stock, Silence and Vigilance............................

Many doctors will give up their practice because Medicare doesn't pay enough to keep their practice funded. We can blame many of the insurance companies and the lawyers for a lot of that. 

One doctor I know of here in NJ pays $200,000.00 for malpractice insurance. How many patients does he have to care for to begin to pay for his insurance, rent, staff and himself? 

I pray I am wrong but ................... NJ Rich


----------



## TheMrs (Jun 11, 2008)

DH works in law enforcement and has had Homeland Security training. He believes that an attack called "The Perfect Day" will occur. The practice run for this attack already occurred September 2004 in Russia. As a result of this attack, parents will pull their children out of schools and they will cease going into their jobs. The economy will collapse. The government will respond by taking away many of our liberties, including free travel and gun ownership.

http://www.secretsofsurvival.com/survival/the_perfect_day.html


----------



## D Lynn (May 26, 2008)

TundraGypsy said:


> I also predict that the govt will continue to find a way to take our guns away from us over the next 36 months. I predict that we won't know our nation within the next 36 months; martial law imposed and stiff travel restrictions between states. Gas shortages as well.


Wow, that's kinda *brutal*. Do you have some 'knowledge' that leads you to believe this to REALLY be true? 
I have a pretty vivid imagination...but that's a little bit too _Hollywood_ for me.

Meeeh... and maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## Bigkat80 (Jan 16, 2007)

Based on everything I have been Reading I predict in the next 2-3 years we will see major shifts in the poles and dramatic rises in solar activity....Nutreno's perhaps will increase core temp not as drastic


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

TheMrs said:


> DH works in law enforcement and has had Homeland Security training. He believes that an attack called "The Perfect Day" will occur. The practice run for this attack already occurred September 2004 in Russia. As a result of this attack, parents will pull their children out of schools and they will cease going into their jobs. The economy will collapse. The government will respond by taking away many of our liberties, including free travel and gun ownership.
> 
> http://www.secretsofsurvival.com/survival/the_perfect_day.html


Unfortunately, I also predict much of that will happen. At the very least, the government will take away gun ownership. It is not looking good...


----------



## stickinthemud (Sep 10, 2003)

Insults to the oceanic environment (over fishing, trawlers tearing up sea floor, landfills in estuaries, pesticide/herbicides/fertilizer contamination, invasive species, plastic trash, oil spills, etc) will reach a tipping point and cause a massive die-off of marine species, possibly even endangering the oxygen level of the atmosphere in the long term.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Bigkat80 said:


> Based on everything I have been Reading I predict in the next 2-3 years we will see major shifts in the poles and dramatic rises in solar activity....Nutreno's perhaps will increase core temp not as drastic


we are at just comming out of the lowest of the low solar cycle i was listening to a program yesterday were they were talking about polar flight activity , it used to be very few flights went over the north or south pole but in the past several years with very low solar activity and the incfreased price of fule now 7000 flights a year go over a pole n or s they are concerned that solar storms will cause problems with these flights , they have developed a new model that they say aprox 45% of the time can tell if there will be a solar event up to a day out by watching the surface of the sun for paterns that tend to lead to flares. 45% is a huge improvment over the much smaller abilit to predict and much shorter notice now avalable

they will be routing planes around the poles durring the solar events 


hams may also be able to use this to predict band openings


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

It's been over 6 months since the last post...anyone want to edit or review?
Elections coming, 4+ months left in 2010, and I, for one enjoy what others perceive. Eye opener, if you will.
Matt
(or would it have been easier to just type "bump"?, now we'll never know...)


----------



## BRYAN (Jul 5, 2008)

I agree that not so good times are in our future, but I may have to watch Glen Beck to cheer me up after reading this entire thread.

My short term prediction: I will fall into a deep depression if I read this much negativity in one place, in short a time again.  have a little faith guys.


----------



## farmerpat (Jan 1, 2008)

I predict that we WILL have a double-dip recession, and that we will suffer from both inflation and deflation simultaneously. I predict that the politicians will not stop spending until they are forced to by being voted out of office, which will result in the recession/depression becoming even worse than it is now, and I predict that after January 1 that when the taxes are raised, food prices rise, and the unemployment number also rises, that people's situations will become much much more worse and desperate than they are now. I predict that even more people will begin to plant gardens next spring, and more people will be looking into things like woodstoves to get them through the following winter. I predict that this coming winter will be more severe than the last one, and that alot more people will begin to "wake up" to the deteriorating economy, and will become more serious about prepping and becoming self-sufficient.

jmho


----------



## Rourke (Jul 15, 2010)

I predict at least one - but suspect several nuclear detonations in major cities across the US. I believe nuclear terrorism is just a matter of time. This will set the stage for a major economic downturn (more than what is already in motion).

Just look at the effect on this country that Katrina had, or 9-11.

If a series of nuclear weapons exploded in New York, Washington D.C., Dallas, Los Angeles, Denver, an Chicago - just imagine the panic and reaction on not just the public - but the government as well.

Well - that's my thought.

Rourke
ModernSurvivalOnline.com


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

.............I predict that Oil and concurrently fuel prices will continue too fluctuate but stay under 3 per gallon , because with the worldwide economic downturn there will continue too be sufficient production too supply the world economy . 
.............I also predict that when the Mayo hits the mixmaster , it will BE distributed , UNevely ! lol , fordy:cowboy:


----------



## FyredUp (May 22, 2010)

My prediction is we will see a ground swell of smaller localized businesses over the next few years. Some will be agricultural based and some will be more industrial in nature. Small machine shops, small foundaries, smaller specialized factories, with smaller numbers of employees and more easily and rapidly able to adapt to localized needs. Faith in large corporations will continue to decline and people will seek out alternative markets.


----------



## MaveRick* (Jun 21, 2010)

I predict that heavily armed Mexican drug dealers will raid a small U.S. town close to the border to send a message to the U.S. govt. to stop interfering in their business. Over 30 people killed or wounded. While Obama spends several months 'weighing his options' on how to respond to the attack, illegal aliens will begin blasting open large sections of the border fence. Central and South American street gangs will begin killing police. The FCC will respond with laws to censor news broadcasts to prevent widespread panic.

This will further erode the public confidence in government and will have a devastating effect on Wall Street. Tax increases starting in January will push unemployment into the 13-17% range according to government statistics. Real world estimates will be over 30%. In response to a massive increase in foreclosures, the government will pass another multi-trillion dollar phony money bank bailout.

The vast majority of people in the cities and suburbs will continue to stubbornly refuse to do anything to become more self-sufficient until the very end. By then it will be too late for them to learn even the most basic gardening skills. We are more likely to see long lines of people waiting to get into the grocery store than we are to see any significant increase in backyard gardens.


----------



## megafatcat (Jun 30, 2009)

The 2012 election will not happen in 2012.


----------



## stanb999 (Jan 30, 2005)

megafatcat said:


> The 2012 election will not happen in 2012.


This I am fairly certain of as well. Not a chance. :bash:


----------



## groundhogII (Nov 6, 2008)

A thread started by texican got me interested in revisiting this one.
I predict that we will have a complete economic colapse that will take place over the course of 2 weeks.The catalyst for this event will be the dramatic increase in precious metals prices.The gov't. bailed out the big institutional banks so they could continue to short precious metals to keep the prices down.That game will abruptly end when a big player demands physical delivery of pm's. instead of a piece of paper.
People will begin to stop going to work for a paycheck because their money won't buy groceries.The employment exodus will peak when rumors spread that job abandonment will be made illegal.No one willig to work means no economy.
This would also mark a point where another country may decide to take us out since we will be in a weakened state.
Anyway,I predict a quick collapse as compared to a slow one.


----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

I predict that if Alan comes back to post on this forum, you'll be able to hear the rejoicing throughout the country!


----------



## Txrider (Jun 25, 2010)

I predict in 36 months unemployment will be easing off, housing market will be picking up a bit, and the recession which will have drug on until then will be recovering at a slow but steady rate.

The stock market will be a little higher than now, gold prices will be falling slowly and steadily.

Gas prices will be rising as the economy picks up, prices on solar panels will likely be down by 50% or so as production over saturates demand.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Bringing this up for interest and cause Alan started it.


----------



## tab (Aug 20, 2002)

Double dip "recession" with the second dip being worse than the first. Those with jobs giving back monies rahter than receiving raises. Stock market dipping again. World "recession" being in the news more.


----------



## uhcrandy (Sep 16, 2010)

Untill America regains it confidence we will continue in Decline. We have lived through wars/depressions/etc in the past, with the confidence that tomorrow will be better. We have always known our children would have a better life than we had. 
We have lost the confidence that tomorrow will be better for us. Most people now believe our children will not live as well as we do today. We once knew that America was exceptional, that America was a chosen land. We as citizens, lived our lives as the kind of people who deserved a chosen land. Untill we lives our lives as chosen people we will be in decline. 
This contry was founded on eternal prinicples. Untill we elect people who will govern in acordance with these principles, we will continue in decline.
(sorry I am not to confident in our future)


----------



## AR Transplant (Mar 20, 2004)

I mentioned this a little while ago but will mention this again.
My dh has a strong feeling that we will have a somewhat false sense of security. Many people will breathe a sigh of relief and attempt to go back to business as usual. 
But that this is just a false sense of security and he thinks that depression will hit fast and many people won't know know what hit them.
This is just a feeling and he has no facts to support this but for us we are changing our life style and paying close attention.


----------



## stanb999 (Jan 30, 2005)

anniew said:


> I predict that if Alan comes back to post on this forum, you'll be able to hear the rejoicing throughout the country!





AngieM2 said:


> Bringing this up for interest and cause Alan started it.


I think one of the reasons Alan stopped posting was the "predictions". He just wasn't into doomer porn.

I do miss his insight as well. He was always very level headed.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

stan - you may be correct, or maybe he'd been over everything and left the knowledge here and went to spread knowledge elsewhere.

I know he's been member of at least two much more doomer than this little forum.


----------



## Pouncer (Oct 28, 2006)

Well, last night I was talking to my hub. He was pitching a....well, you know, because I'd picked up some rolled oats to go into preps. The idea of livestock feed being used by us was not exactly welcomed, haha 

But anyhow, I kind of nailed him about prepping-that it doesn't matter much what comes-CME, depression, total financial collapse, etc. The point is to be ready and that I will surely have family arriving. I learned his biggest fear: Earthquake.

And that we'd have no water. Ba da bing! He gets it!!! I have been worrying about this for a long time. We have a very deep well (over 200 feet) with lots and lots of good water but no way to get it without electricity. Of course, there is the swamp behind the property......

I'm shooting for five years' worth, personally.


----------



## Old Swampgirl (Sep 28, 2008)

Pouncer, Lehman's catalogue sells this long skinny bucket thing that is designed so that with a rope attached, you can drop it down a narrow well casing & get water without electricity. It used to cost about $59, but I haven't checked it out lately. I need to get me one also.


----------



## KnowOneSpecial (Sep 12, 2010)

I'll be the odd one and predict sunshine and roses. Won't you all be PO'ed when that happens?! ound:


(Seriously, I think I need to be prepared for Mother Nature more than Fellow Man.)


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

Came across this thread and thought I'd bump it with this thought that came to me...

With all the DNA manipulation, why not change sperm to an egg or an egg into sperm or some other way to get cells from two different folks but of the same gender to combine and split and duplicate? That way gay couples can have a child that is genetically belonging only to the couple?


----------



## belladulcinea (Jun 21, 2006)

Eh? What?


----------



## cnichols (Jan 5, 2010)

LOL 

I read the entire thread (musta missed it last year) and got to that last post and basically said the same thing! 

I must say though, interesting predictions (especially read the following year)


----------



## ladybug (Aug 18, 2002)

I think alot of the GM stuff is going to keep getting pushed through (Salmon, Alfalfa, ect) and I believe things are going to worsen slowly, as long as the government is able to keep how bad it really is under wraps. I think that many of the jobs that people lost the past few years aren't coming back, making it neccessary to learn a new trade(or two). I believe that the price of groceries will continue to rise, not so much because they need to, but because they can. And hopefully, if the descent is slow enough, people will begin to really learn how to survive in a changed world.


----------



## Rourke (Jul 15, 2010)

Ok - here we go - hope I am wrong:


Economy will slowly but surely decline into an economic collapse
A major terrorist attack will occur within the United States border within the next 3 years
Kalifornia will suffer one of the worst earthquakes in known history

There you go.....

Rourke
ModernSurvivalOnline.com


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

I think the next attack within our borders will be on the grid - nationwide.


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

I think the New Madrid wants to show her power. Within the next 3 years, I think it will shake us up.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2011)

anniew said:


> I predict that if Alan comes back to post on this forum, you'll be able to hear the rejoicing throughout the country!


It's nice to be missed, but I don't think I was missed quite that much. 

Glad this thread was resurrected. Let's see some more predictions!


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

I do think prices will soar this year, perhaps quiet in the media, and food will be doubled or more in price come next January.
I also think we will see earthquakes around the globe. Hell is expanding itself, so the earth shakes trying to vomit out the evil. I am concerned that the US will see much more quake activity than we have in the past as well as volcanic activity.
Gold, precious metals, silver, will soar in price, but the powers that be will try to contain it to avoid a panic. The stock market will eventually fall like a house of cards, but probably not yet this year. It will go up until it can no longer sustain itself and we will have a mini-crash "adjustment" sometime in the fall. A big crash will still be in the future after that, but probably not within the next 12mo.
We will see a lot more preventable deaths from infections, viruses, etc in the next years because of the outlandish cost of medical care. People will not be able to pay for a trip to the doctor for a sore throat, bad tooth, etc, and some will die needlessly from preventable causes simply due to the cost of care.
Television programming will keep getting more and more depravity and nudity in primetime. Keeping people entertained at home will be important because people cannot afford to travel to entertainment parks and vacation spots.
I think we will see a lot of the mini-entertainment parks-- small versions of six flags, disneyland-- fail and file bankruptcy. The large ones will make it, but the small ones won't have a chance in the tighter economy. Same with small air carriers. We will see a reduction in the number of choices in air travel because some will fail.
Overall, this year will be more of the same. It is a downward slide into a lower economic existence for this nation's people. There will not be a large amount of job creation this year, and we will see more job losses. 
I don't foresee the wars ending. The military employs these young people, and bringing them home will be a further stress on the economy. I don't think Washington will allow that.
I don't foresee the whole "tp" movement as lasting. It's too much of a fringe thing. Politicians will always be politicians, edging towards the middle of the road just to stay in the status quo and keep their offices. It will happen to all them, tp or not. Middle of the road makes money for the rich, so there is always a push to create middle of the road politicians.
I do think we will see stricter eligibility requirements for SS, SSI, welfare, and other social programs. I also think we will see states failing to keep pension promises, union promises and other obligations. The weak will be fodder for the wealth of others. It has happened all through history. It's just human nature.


----------



## PATRICE IN IL (Mar 25, 2003)

Glad to see you back Alan.


----------



## jim/se kansas (May 10, 2002)

I believe there will be riots in our cities and food distribution will be hampered.


----------



## tab (Aug 20, 2002)

Bumping
Interesting to see how some were spot on a year ago. No one saw Egypt specifically.


----------



## farmerpat (Jan 1, 2008)

1. Long protracted war with Libya and other Middle East countries.
2. Financial collapse in this country with resulting food/supply chain interruptions, which will in turn result in civil unrest.
3. Terrorist attack on the grid or on a major target.
4. Martial law/suspension of Consitution.


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

TEOTWAWKI

Well that's an easy one there. The quake in Japan followed by the nuclear issues is certainly TEOTWAWKI. Mind you I didn't say TEOTW, you HAVE to add as we know it.
This situation will most certainly change the world in a big way for a while to come. But really, for people of our ages that's nothing new is it? The world is vastly different than it was just 15 years ago. Cell phones and internet have reshaped the world into something I wouldn't have recognized as a kid. (That was 15 years ago...)
There have been so many changes in the last 50-60 years that I think we have no point of reference to draw on anymore. History has no examples for much of what we deal with anymore. Did you guys know that a person in the US receives more information on a daily basis than most people received in a year just 50 years ago? How do we deal with that?

As for the balloon going up. It certainly has in Japan. I think this should be a wake up call to anyone that hasn't stored at least a weeks worth of food and water. The Japanese are arguably the most organized people in the world and they are failing to take care of the displaced people there.
That isn't to say the efforts they've put forth aren't heroic. But they are focused mainly on getting those nuclear plants under control, for good reason of course. It does leave a bitter taste in ones mouth to think about how this would have played out in certain parts of the US.
I think in certain areas it would look quite similar, but others...

If I had to venture a guess as to how it'll happen, IT won't. A long drawn out series of this and that will eat away at the current system, from a tsunami in Japan, A Quake in Haiti, oil spoil in The Gulf of Mexico, a hurricane in the gulf, oil shocks from civil unrest... You get the point.
After awhile this all adds up. The system won't be able to keep up with the poisons, the economic shocks, the mental toll. It'll all just slowly corrode the world wide system and we'll go back to relying on local sources.

If you're area happens to be spared a major disaster, you've prepped and have something to get you past the shocks, I think you're going to be golden.

If not, it's FEMA camps for you. Or Zombie town, or you'll be lucky and die fast. 

3/17/2011


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2011)

A medium term prediction:

Instability has now become the new norm for the next six months _at least_. Between the fallout (literal, economic, and political) from Japan and the craziness in the Middle East things are going to be all over the map in terms of prices, inflation, unemployment, politics, and general weirdness. Any further major disasters or political upsets in this period will only make things worse and possibly make it last still longer.

_Eventually_ it will shake itself out and we will be able to return to "normal" or whatever the new normal is gong to be. But for at least the next six months the going is going to be weird.


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

radiofish said:


> Well I predict that there will be more and larger major Earthquakes along the 'Pacific Rim Of Fire' or even the 'New Madrid Fault' located in the Mississippi River Valley - in the next five years.. These will much larger in magnitude and will occur in more populated areas (LA, SF, Tokoyo, etc..) causing substantial damage and loss of life in larger population centers.
> 
> Just imagine Haiti, the Loma Prieta 89 Quake, the 2004 Boxing Day Indosenian Earthqauke/ resulting Tsunami - on a much larger scale.. (Think of he 1964 Alaskan 'Good Friday" 9.0+ Quake in a large populated area...) Plus the possible resulting Tsunami Waves which may cause damage thousands of miles away, from the seismic epicenter..
> 
> ...


Wow Radiofish, just W.O.W..

uhm you are good at predictions, your reference to a 9.0 magnitude, major catastrophic event. 

You nailed the Japan quake and tsunami.


----------



## fffarmergirl (Oct 9, 2008)

radiofish said:


> Well I predict that there will be more and larger major Earthquakes along the 'Pacific Rim Of Fire' or even the 'New Madrid Fault' located in the Mississippi River Valley - in the next five years.. These will much larger in magnitude and will occur in more populated areas (LA, SF, Tokoyo, etc..) causing substantial damage and loss of life in larger population centers.
> 
> Just imagine Haiti, the Loma Prieta 89 Quake, the 2004 Boxing Day Indosenian Earthqauke/ resulting Tsunami - on a much larger scale.. (Think of he 1964 Alaskan 'Good Friday" 9.0+ Quake in a large populated area...) Plus the possible resulting Tsunami Waves which may cause damage thousands of miles away, from the seismic epicenter..
> 
> ...


OMG radiofish. That's freaky.


----------

